# MH Body Trim



## Grahamandterrill (Jul 22, 2013)

I have recently acquired a Bustner A530 MH with slight damage to the rear offside corner. Does anyone know where I can source a straight length of corner trim about 2m in length. The corner trim is a 90 degree aluminium extrusion with white plastic strip insert and white plastic strip seating.

Used (in good condition) or new. Could be salvaged from a write-off vehicle if one exists.

Regards

Graham :idea:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Google for the camper UK website, they sell a lot of Burstner parts, including these sort of panels. If it is not on the list, contact them with the online form. Just now it might be best to ring them because the guy who normally handles them is on holiday.

Be warned, some of the prices are eye watering but I put that down to Burstner not Camper UK.


----------

